# yippee at 5am!



## Mumlé (Mar 14, 2011)

well that's a first - woken by L crying a little at 5 a.m - first thought - she's low, the usual lately. But NO - SHE IS 6.1. 

That means first time she's been between 5 and 8 ALL NIGHT, definitely since being on the pump (several weeks), possibly for months.... It means I kind of don't mind now being awake having brekky at 5.30, despite being up earlier in the night too. 

whoopee - add your name if you have also felt slightly elated from a few numbers! 

Now being forced to read Red Ted. will try to finish cup of tea before it gets cold


----------



## Steff (Mar 14, 2011)

Charlotte thats great news a first as well for you all how pleasing to get 6.1 xx


----------



## Northerner (Mar 14, 2011)

Haha! That's wonderful news Charlotte! Who would have thought a number would mean such a lot?


----------



## margie (Mar 14, 2011)

I hope you manage to finish your cup of tea before little L gets into everything.  One success with overnight values - hope it continues for you.


----------



## bev (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi Charlotteking,

I know that feeling well - 'nice' levels make you feel good dont they.


Reading a book at that time of the morning deserves a clap too - there is no way I would be reading at that time of the morning - a quick cuddle and straight back to bed - I like my sleep.Bev


----------



## MeanMom (Mar 14, 2011)

O great news! hope you manage another night the same tonight!

Numbers are our friends (thro' gritted teeth)


----------



## Catwoman76 (Mar 14, 2011)

charlotteking2001 said:


> well that's a first - woken by L crying a little at 5 a.m - first thought - she's low, the usual lately. But NO - SHE IS 6.1.
> 
> That means first time she's been between 5 and 8 ALL NIGHT, definitely since being on the pump (several weeks), possibly for months.... It means I kind of don't mind now being awake having brekky at 5.30, despite being up earlier in the night too.
> 
> ...



That's great news, no wonder you did a whoopee, long may it continue  best wishes Sheena x ps I remember red ted, the words rhyme I think.


----------

